

Why Alan Greenspan's Model Failed - thinkcomp
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/aaron-greenspan/greenspans-model_b_139698.html

======
darjen
Oh geez, here we go again. Let's get one thing straight, Huffington. Alan
Greenspan's model has absolutely nothing whatsoever to do with free markets.

~~~
agentbleu
and everything to do with the 'wizards of money'!

------
biohacker42
There is nothing momentous about Greenspan's mistake.

It's very naive, a bit sad, and very silly.

It is all those things because everyone knows:

Short term pressure for profits is very likely to lead large companies to make
decisions which will doom them in the long term.

Every libertarian could have told you that.

Why Greenspan has a such a naive and fundamentally flawed view we will never
know.

Perhaps after a life time of fighting damaging over regulation he simply lost
perspective. Who knows.

But please stop with the pompous OMG WTF BBQ FREE MARKET FAIL! articles.

